

The eternal antitrust case: Microsoft versus the world - nhooey
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/09/the-eternal-antitrust-case-microsoft-versus-the-world.ars

======
rblion
Facebook is definitely this generation's Mircosoft. Another great white shark
in the ocean of the web.

